# bleeding on 2ww



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi, on my 2ww, due for urine test tomorrow, had et 2nd sept and began bleeding on Tuesday, advised to continue cyclogest until tonight. I feel that I know already this cycle hasnt worked. . This is my first cycle & have x5 frosties. Want this one to work, have dreadful feeling. Sorry for all your BFNs. Take care.xxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

- but remember too that it's not over till you test.  And you have five lovely frosties waiting for you if you need them.  A BFN (if you get one this time) is a terrible thing to go through, but you are not at the end of the road yet.  Hang on in there!

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh hunny sending u loads of kisses xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Dont give up yet hunny, if it is a BFN as the other lady way saying u do have your beautiful snowballs.

Thinking of u xxxxxx
shye


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Ellie

Thanks for your support, will let you know how things go tomorrow.

Sandra xx


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Shye

Thanks for your reply, nice to know there are others who know what we are going through and not just telling us 
"its not meant to be". 

SandraXX


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi sanjo really sorry for what you're going through hun ive been there 5 times and it ain't easy sending you loads of     really hope you get you're bfp with you're precious snow babies love jo xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Sanjo,  So sorry to hear your news.  I've just had my second BFN   and we're both devastated.  For me, AF didn't arrive so I was told to carry on with cyclogest for a couple more days and re-test, just in case.  There is always a possibility that your embryos implanted late and therefore it may take a little longer to get a result.  I ended up getting a blood test done as I wanted to be absolutely sure.  

AF has now arrived (worst ever in my life).  However, DH and I are working through things slowly, and because of the strength of our love I know we'll get through it eventually ... it's just that it hurts a lot right now.

Everyone is different, so just go with what feels right for you and take things a day at a time.

Katy x


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks Katy

 had test yesterday & its was a  .  It hurts bad doesnt it??  Sorry to hear your loss. Thinking of you.

sandraxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

so sorry hun sending you a huge    jo xxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Sandra, Katy and Joann

Sending you all lots of  


Ellie


----------

